# West Branch Sunday 4/18



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

They're biting...not real good, but if you can find the active fish, they're there. Got them both deep and shallow, nothing was really better than the other. Hopefully a pattern will stable-up this week. Crappie tournament there next Sunday. Details at West Branch Bait/Tackle. Did get one Fish Ohio. Just good to get out and FUN to catch.

Carl


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

het carl
mark and i fished fr0m10:30-5 and only 1 crappie we fished every spot that you can think of from nap to the boat swiming ares shallow and deep we could just not find them  .........nice day to be in the sun.........  jim


----------

